
The Conversation We Really Need to Have About Bias at Google - seapunk
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/30/technology/bias-google-trump.html
======
leereeves
The NY Times is showing their own bias here, ignoring the cases when Google's
algorithms favor black people, like a search for "American inventors".

[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=American%20inventors](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=American%20inventors)

Google's algorithms are imperfect but the NY Times is cherry picking results
to favor a particular political agenda.

~~~
econ4all
That's because it's matching "African American Inventors".

I guess it's understandable how this became a rallying cry for racists but if
you were to search for "US inventors" you'll find all the white faces you
crave:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=us+inventors](https://www.google.com/search?q=us+inventors)

~~~
leereeves
The only racism here is in your head.

The NY Times is alleging "Bias at Google" and cherry picking examples that
support that allegation while ignoring evidence that would refute that
allegation.

I'm sure all of these examples, both positive and negative, have technical
explanations. Further refutation of the claim that Google is biased.

~~~
econ4all
I misunderstood your intentions.

------
harshgupta
This may be an opinionated article, but the facts it cites are real and
credible. I wonder why its flagged?

------
econ4all
It used to be that this author had a column that pushed back against the tech
blaming but due to either weak demand or editorial decisions he pivoted to the
mainstream of blaming internet companies for world's ails, and eventually he
pulled a stunt and was caught in a lie:

[https://www.cjr.org/analysis/farhad-manjoo-nyt-
unplug.php](https://www.cjr.org/analysis/farhad-manjoo-nyt-unplug.php)

At any rate I yearn for the day when Google's provided comment is something
like: "It's our damn site and we don't owe anyone visibly or traffic so stop
wasting our time".

------
fartcannon
This article is impossible to read without being pestered by spammy pop ups
and redirects.

~~~
yorwba
Using uMatrix with default settings, I had no such problem.

